

Duke Entrepreneurship Education Talks - mace
http://www.dukedees.com/sessionpowerpointdownloads

======
mace
The first talk by Aaron Patzer of mint.com has particularly good advice for
startups.

Here's a direct link to the Quicktime video of the talk:
[http://stream.fuqua.duke.edu/Content/Groups/EES/2008/Patzer....](http://stream.fuqua.duke.edu/Content/Groups/EES/2008/Patzer.qtl)

